# Rice&Raisin wine



## hedgerow-wine (Sep 21, 2011)

*ingredients: for 1 gallon.*
500g-raisins.
5oog-brown or white rice.
1kg-sugar.(half can be brown sugar)
1/4tsp-marmite-optional 
1tsp-GP yeast compound.
water.

Method: wash the raisins in hot water then chop or mince them and add them to your fermenting bin with the rice,then make a sugar syrup with the sugar,leave to cool then add to the FB with the marmite and GP yeast compound,make sure the rice&raisins are covered with water, then cover.
stir 2 times a day for 10 days, then strain and press to extract all the juice,
then add to a demijohn top up with water fit the airlock and fully ferment out.
when fermenting as finished rack and leave to mature for 12 months. 
before


----------

